# The Challenge!



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok, I got my Voluntary Restraint Band yesterday helping out with JAKES day at Long Lake Wildlife Refuge. I suggest everyone try and get one of these, put it on your lanyard, and practice it. I make the challenge to everyone, resident or nonresident, that if you shoot a hen (any species, but especially mallards and pintails) to make a monetary contribution to Delta Waterfowl. This is strictly a challenge from me! What you decide to do is totally up to you. But if I happen to harvest a hen, I will pledge to donate $10 to Delta for each one. I do not plan on havesting any, but sometimes things happen. This is plain and simple a voluntary challenge, but if you decide to follow through with it -- post up here to pledge your support! I know season is a ways off yet, but now is the time to start thinking about it.

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I did it last season and I will do it again this year! I better go get my glasses as I have been putting it off for years!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And other species to consider are the divers as often they are easily identifiable even in their eclipse feather in the early fall. 2 species come to mind, Hen Bluebills (Scaup) and hen Canvasbacks sure could use a break too as their overall numbers are in jeopordy.

I usually do $5 a bird.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I go wth any hen it does not matter if its a mallard or a ruddy!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANy hen $10.00. My group actually sponsored a door prize at the Delta banquet here in Fargo. Most was contibuted by Field Hunter. If you hunt with us, that's the rule!!!


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Great suggestion. A new eye prescription this fall and I'm in. The teal will be tough though.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> ANy hen $10.00. My group actually sponsored a door prize at the Delta banquet here in Fargo. Most was contibuted by Field Hunter. If you hunt with us, that's the rule!!!


I better stick to "ditch parrots" (as you waterfowlers call them :evil: ). I KNOW it would take me a season of hunting, with qualified hunters, to learn to differentiate between all species.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I better stick to "ditch parrots" (as you waterfowlers call them ). I KNOW it would take me a season of hunting, with qualified hunters, to learn to differentiate between all species.


Think how long it would take you with US then......... 

Why do you think we invited you out, Delta needs the money!!! :wink:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok it is five days and a wake up until season opens! Time for you, yes you, to hop on board and take the challenge!

Thanks,
Ima870man


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, $500 for every hen sandhill crane I shoot.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

If you want to throw in a "hen" sandhill crane in the mix, it is your choice. :wink: Now there is someone willing to put up a good pledge towards donating to Delta Waterfowl. :lol: Remember to be honest and true to your word. :beer:

Ima870man


----------



## Steve9501 (Oct 9, 2003)

I am in for $5 for a hen Mallard, $25 for a hen can, pin or scaup


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, I have to fess up. Day one and no suzies. I never even fired a shot at any ducks. Honkers, on the other hand, hit the turf hard.

Hunt Safe
Hunt Responsibly
Think Green

Ima870man


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

No excuses, but mark me down for a ten spot. I guarantee to try and not do this again. I have shot ten ducks total this season with nine being green, and one big fat suzie. This hen was absolutely huge, and I feel bad that I messed up and bagged her. I would tend to believe she was dang good brood stock.  But that is why I took the challenge, to keep my butt honest and on the green side. 

Thanks

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I think every one should do this.. Ofcourse no pressure but sounds like a good idea


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

OK, I shot two hens this year and no excuses for it. I will pay Delta Waterfowl $20 for this. Hey, how about the rest of you stepping up to the plate and helping out for any hens you might have harvested! Do not be scared! If your gonna play, why not pay. We still have about a week of season left, but the ducks are very, very finicky for what we have left. Heh, it is December 21st today. 
I hope you all have a great Holidy Season.

Hi ya Porkchop!

Ima870man


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

kinda tough deal for a college student on a budget. especially when every doller earned goes towards gas, shells, food, lodging, and taking care of your spread


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I second that!


----------

